# GTJ Consulting, LLC



## SHM (Oct 3, 2014)

http://foreclosurepedia.org/gtj-consulting-llc-fraud-or-insolvency-you-decide/


----------



## P&P Player (Jan 14, 2017)

*GTJ Consulting LLC*

That article hits home with me. I have never not had an issue with getting paid from GTJ. I think they grew too quick to fast. Something needs to be done before a lot of contractors are ripped off. I been in P&P work for 4 years now and have worked with some really good clients but none have stressed me out as bad as GTJ. If anyone out there is thinking about working with this company I would advise you to save yourself from a lot of B.S. and DO NOT sign on. I think they mean well and you will more than likely eventually get paid but you will have so much out of pocket wrapped up in those Fannie Mae properties that once you do get a payment (after demanding it) you will have done wasted so much time just trying to get paid. I would love for any other GTJ subs to please join in this discussion and tell us your experience.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The article seems to align the practices and scams of the nationals in the same vein as capitalism, which it is not and never was. Unfortunately it plays that way to the uninformed. 
Also, making excuses for why you think your clients aren't paying you will never help you. If "XYZ" is past due on their invoices and they haven't notified you of plan b in writing, then it is time to jerk a knot in their tail.
You know why people who own rental property get the short end of the stick so much?
The tenant owes money for utilities, food, cable, cell phone, car payment, a dui, their dealer, the rent to own store...and the landlord. The landlord is the only one who will allow them to catch up next month, or settle for a $50 payment next friday at the local convenience store at 4:45.
A P&P sub contractor are in many ways the same as a landlord; we are the wink link-gullible and compassionate towards those will poor intent and left in the end with nothing but a mess at the expense of our own families.
All that just to say-trust your initial instincts and act on them.


----------



## P&P Player (Jan 14, 2017)

It probabably did sound like I was making excuses for GTJ however it wasn't my intention. I should've have went with my gut instinct rather than go back onboard with them. I've never not been paid but it's never not been a process of "jerking a knot in their tail" to get paid. I have to sit on orders and bitch and file complaints until they come to the conclusion that **** isn't getting done until they pay. Basically it's the same stories as most regionals. Your dead on though on your comment. This will be my third and last resignation with them. Craiglist Hack they are looking for contractors in your area! It's Fannie Mae which I know you're fond of.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

I hear GTJ is also starting a VERY aggressive chargeback program, especially on Snow removals. They are requiring a LOT of pictures, and have imposed a no tolerance policy where you will have a chargeback issued for a missing picture of the rear of the 3rd polebarn. Be careful if you need to work for these regionals. They're breaking down, and WILL get their money somehow.


----------



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

Run far , far away from these folks. They are in deed following like the other nationals, taking a very hard stance on everything and are not contractor friendly, same as their contract too. As the volume continues to drop, so does the desperation by both companies and contractors.


----------



## In-ter-est-ing (Mar 2, 2017)

There are so many things inherently wrong here. GTJ continues to play the family owned and operated card to create an illusion vendors would love to believe. The reality is this "family" has boats parked in the back of their building and retires to their Grosse Pointe houses at night, yet they can not pay their vendors. They have given salary reductions, and fired people who have given them years of service. I had some of their crew ask me for a job just recently. 

I have never once had an interaction with my "Territory Manager" not even sure what exactly these people even do. Their "software" is unmanageable, reprehensible and has taken my admin an additional surplus of hours to manage. I actually have to downgrade my web browser in order to work with it. MAKE SURE YOU PUT YOUR IE browser in compatibility mode (compatible with 1995).Their "accounting department" consists of 1 person, he is subpar at quickbooks and has absolutely no clue about accounting, but he is the "special friend to the president" or something special. I have to double and triple check my invoices because many of them have been conveniently discarded. Once I received an invoice for one of my work orders that proved they were fraudulent and billing for more debris than I took by a monumental amount. I would love to report this but I don't know how that would impact the industry and those who are actually being honest. 

Most of the people running this clown college are in their early 30s, supposedly getting kickbacks from their "top vendors". They are more focused on trying to sit at the table with the big players than they are sitting at the table that they belong. This is clearly a bunch of hillbillies trying to be bankers. You will interact with them smoking weed and getting drunk, I have paid for the pleasure of their "Annual Golf Event" where you pay to rub elbows with spoiled brats. They cherry pick what jobs they take, what trash they take for the "GTJ Foundation" and leave you with a sales clean that has had all of the allowables completed prior to your arrival as well as the debris being removed. You might get an initial lawn out of the deal. I would like to see these people be boycotted, they are a greedy pigfarm. I would love to write the email myself to all of the vendors and let them know but I am a coward.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't agree with part of this AT ALL, and I hope the forum isn't going to allow a bunch of private email addresses get posted up like that. That needs to be taken down. I know some of the people on there, and I'd hate to see their business emails get spammed all to hell because someone posts their email addresses like that. In trying to make a point about GTJ, you're potentially messing things up for vendors who aren't the intended target of your ire.
:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

JoeInPI said:


> private email addresses get posted up


I didn't see those were private, thought they GTJ emails......Good call Joe.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

No prob- just keeping the discussion targeted at the people under discussion, not the people doing work.


----------



## In-ter-est-ing (Mar 2, 2017)

Thats noble of you but business emails aren't usually private. Wouldn't make much sense to be private unless you are done with customer acquisition altogether and I don't think anyone doing a sales clean for the amount gtj pays is done with acquisition or new opportunities. i would also like to add that while protecting the privacy of some emails seemed important enough to derail the subject, the article that initially began this thread is far more inclusive of the vendors' personal information (detailing how to use a simple web security vulnerability to get this information). While i can try to empathize with your position, i think it contradicts the article. I also think me being able to post that list proves how careless and nonchalant GTJ is with their vendors "private" information, obviously i have the list if you recognize the vendor emails. maybe you should lobby to take the whole thread down?as an american i like having freedom of speech i don't know about you.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

In-ter-est-ing said:


> as an american i like having freedom of speech i don't know about you.


As an American, I enjoy my right to privacy.


----------



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

Like security? People want security and safety as that's the top of their lists for needs, but when it comes to paying for it? It's at the bottom each time. Just like when you get morals and money on a road, playing a game of chicken. When the pair are squared head To head at each other, face to face, whom do you think will when? Cash always win, why? because people can be easily bought, there is no true loyalty!!!


----------



## P&P Player (Jan 14, 2017)

Stay far far far away from gtj consulting! It's only a matter of time.


----------



## Get-er-done (May 3, 2017)

*Wth*

Man oh man,


----------

